
Who uses In-App Analytics? - aliciaheraz
Hi, I am Alicia, from Emaww.com (Montreal) and this is my first post here :) I&#x27;d like to assess your interest in what we are building at Emaww: an AI-API that detects emotions in interactive touches. For those of you who are using platforms like mixpanel, hotjar, kissmetrics, appsee or others... Would you be interested in emotional insight (knowing how your users feel)? and why?
======
Rjevski
I’d rather spend time actually building great apps than trying to stalk every
single thing my users do.

I’m sure there will be a market for this (there are a lot of people than don’t
give a shit about user privacy and embed every single analytics/stalking
library they can put their hands on) but for me I want none of this.

Users don’t expect every single touch event to be tracked and reported to a
remote server, so don’t do it.

~~~
aliciaheraz
I do agree with you Rjevski! We don't need another analytic tools where only
app-owners access the data for more insight. I am sorry for not explaining
what we actually intend to do at Emaww. The data we sense will be provided
back to users so that they understand their own emotions and their contexts to
increase their emotional awareness. Thoughts?

------
llllevy
Appsee actually does give you insights on users' emotions - frustration from
usability issues, for example. You can see this with session recordings and
touch heatmaps.

~~~
aliciaheraz
Thanks for this information. Is frustration the only emotion they measure?

------
tarun_anand
Yes please message me at Tarun[dot]Anand[Gmail]dotcom

~~~
aliciaheraz
will do!

